# wax quality



## Walliebee (Nov 17, 2006)

Wow, that's very interesting! It does make you realize that not everything is as it apears on the outside. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

...i'm not a wax expert, but to be fair, wax does darken when heated to higher temperatures. i can imagine that the darkness of the foundation wax _could_ be due to higher heat during manufacture, and could have nothing to do with what is in the wax.

deknow


----------



## kirk-o (Feb 2, 2007)

*Wax*

I started useing my own wax some time ago.I make my own wax starter strips or I put a piece of one half inch card board in the top bar slot and wax it in and wax the card board
works very well.I had a hard time getting the startr strips of the board they were made on.Dee Lusby said put a couple of hands full of Propolis in the wax.I did amazing bends but dosen't brake or crack or chip.From what I have been told and read the wax is contaminated in the commercial foundation.I think this is one of the things that has contributed to my success
kirk-o


----------



## deknow (Jul 17, 2006)

...i have filmed a "workshop" of sorts of dee (and students) making foundation by hand. i will try to have it available online soon, and a better quality dvd will be available for sale.

deknow


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

deknow said:


> _could_ be due to higher heat during manufacture, and could have nothing to do with what is in the wax.


Very possible. In either case its still, in my mind, an inferior grade of wax. The cappings wax not only looks good but smells wonderful. My culled wax isn't as pretty as the cappings but still doesn't smell bad. The foundation wax doesn't look good and doesn't smell good. Whether a product of overheating or particulate residues or some combination, I think it is still inferior. And, as stated before, there's also the invisible issue of pesticide contamination.


----------

